# sea view tents for rent



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Dubizzle | Sea view Tents for rent

*sea view tents for rent
*

Price: AED 100 /wk
Bedrooms: 2
Bathrooms: 1
Size: 10.00 SqFt
Furnished: Yes
Location: in Dubai Marina


*Description:*

iv got several numbers of 2 man tents for rent , set on the idylic suroundings of jumiera beach, ideal for those who are feeling the credit crunch like myself!!! in this economic malfunction lovely palm island views or choose your own view they are very flexable..
several payment schemes available..... if interested call neal on 0502926301



*This is on Dubizzle called the guy, funny bored Geordie guy*


----------

